# Burial Fees "Waived" for Spouse of Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Burial fees for spouses or eligible dependents of servicemen have been waived at Texas veterans' cemeteries, one of a handful of policy changes implemented this month.

State officials have also expanded visiting hours and relaxed flower rules, according to a news release from the Texas General Land Office and Veterans Land Board.

Visiting hours will now run from 8 a.m. 6 p.m.
Flower pickup will occur monthly instead of semimonthly.

The policies, announced Tuesday, had officially gone into effect Nov. 1, according to the news release.

"Sometimes the right thing to do is an easy choice, and this is one of those instances," Texas Land Commissioner George P. Bush said in the release. "By waiving all spousal fees at our State Veterans Cemeteries we're doing right by our veterans, and taking another step to ensure we continue to give our best for the men and women who represent the best of us."

The policy change means that military families across the state will no longer have to pay a $745 fee to bury a serviceman or woman's spouse or eligible dependents.

Fees will also be waived for ash spreading or interments of spouses.

"This is the common sense, right thing to do," said Eric Brown, director of the State Veterans Cemeteries program. "It's about doing the right thing for our military veterans and their families to honor their service and sacrifice, and all three of these policy changes help accomplish our efforts to do that."

http://www.glo.texas.gov/the-glo/ne...anges-at-texas-state-veterans-cemeteries.html


----------

